# The room of the Slaves



## AllanR (Nov 9, 2021)

Archaeologist have found what they suspect was a room where Roman slaves in Pompeii lived.








						THE ROOM OF THE SLAVES – THE LATEST DISCOVERY AT CIVITA GIULIANA - Pompeii Sites
					

This exceptionally well-preserved room forms part of the villa within the area of Pompeii where the ceremonial chariot and stable with harnessed horses were previously discovered Discoveries continue to be made at Civita Giuliana, in the suburban villa to the north of Pompeii which has been...




					pompeiisites.org


----------

